# Paris and le Champs-Elysees



## Lamperoux (Jan 26, 2011)

My novel takes place mostly in Paris. It also takes place in other places, but that's for another thread. I need to know a bit about some cafes in Paris (i never even lived in Paris and i know it's important). And about housing along the Champs-Elysees. Whatever information people can offer on the city, from it's genral aesthetic feel to the monuments and famous places. i need to get as close as i can to pars without actually having to go there.


----------

